

Small But Important Details To Get Right On Your Website - caffeinewriter
http://www.leawoodward.com/8-small-but-important-details-to-get-right-on-your-website/

======
csense
Sites that don't have human-readable URL's make me sad.

Also, I'm not entirely sure that having a picture makes that much of a
difference.

And from an employer's standpoint, a resume with a picture can cause trouble
with equal-opportunity laws because it makes them aware of your age, race, and
gender.

~~~
caffeinewriter
Agreed on the human-readable.
"[http://blah.com/f.aspx?415235132,15231525671755124,251255215...](http://blah.com/f.aspx?415235132,15231525671755124,251255215&f=f156&pointlessvariable=0)
just is wrong. I also believe they should also be easily memorized. Because
"[http://example.com/01/43/74/22/why-should-we-all-use-
shorter...](http://example.com/01/43/74/22/why-should-we-all-use-shorter-
titles-because-this-one-is-really-long/) isn't as memorable as
"<http://example.com/2013/clear-and-concise-writing/>.

Also, it can be some sense of discrimination or reverse discrimination, but
for those jobs that require face to face interviews, it doesn't matter a whole
lot.

